# ORLANDO | World's Tallest Roller Coaster | Pro



## Dkay101 (Apr 20, 2014)

> ORLANDO, Fla. (June 5, 2014) – David and Joshua Wallack, the owners of Mango’s Tropical Café Orlando and Mango’s Tropical Café South Beach, today announced plans to develop the world’s tallest roller coaster The Skyscraper™ and the lavish SKYPLEX™ indoor entertainment complex at International Drive and Sand Lake Road.
> 
> The Skyscraper at SKYPLEX, the towering coaster to be built not far from the soon-to-open Orlando Eye 425-foot ferris wheel, will alter the Orlando skyline dramatically. The $200 million SKYPLEX will comprise approximately 495,000 square feet located on 12 prime acres. SKYPLEX will break ground in 2015 and is expected to open in 2016. Along with Mango’s Orlando, SKYPLEX will be bringing an irresistible dining and new nightlife vibe to the International Drive district.
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.themeparkreview.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1457531#p1457531


----------



## Dkay101 (Apr 20, 2014)

Full 3D animated POV of the ride that shows the official track layout.


----------



## adam_uk (Nov 17, 2009)

WoW can't wait for this one.


----------



## amdtreypt (Jan 17, 2015)

There are nice tower video.


----------



## martinrada (Jan 20, 2015)

*Fun*

Boy, this looks like fun


----------



## Dkay101 (Apr 20, 2014)

A new updated rendering of the rollercoaster/skyscraper has been released and it's looking amazing hopefully construction will start later this year.





Source http://www.themeparkreview.com/


----------



## Indica (Mar 19, 2005)

That ride lasted longer than I thought it would. The ride actually took its time with the zig-zagging on its way down, with the inverted twists and all. This looks like it will be a lot of fun! If I am over in Orlando ever, I will have to remember this place.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Those outward tilts at the top will be awesome! It will try to pull you upward and out of your seat at over 400 feet in the air. It is negative G-force that is only felt at the top of hills.


----------

